# Beautiful people are treated better than less attractive people.



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

beauty or what they call "normal" people have better chances to get less bull**** , think of school , work , people to hang out etc


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't think appearance has that much to do with how people treat you.. I'm not beautiful but i've noticed that even the people who are uglier than me get treated better.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I think some men are nicer, friendlier to women they find attractive. But beautiful women also have to deal with more creeps. I think that is especially true of strangers. People are often nice to people they know well, and pretty people. That doesn't mean ugly people can't have fulfilling lives. Moreover, there are a lot of good people out there who aren't this shallow. :b

I think this belongs in the frustration sextion lol I said sextion instead of section.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

forex said:


> beauty or what they call "normal" people have better chances to get less bull**** , think of school , work , people to hang out etc


This is news? Beautiful people get doors open for them easy yeah, but eventually they have to prove their worth like everyone else, because one day they will begin to lose hair, or begin to get wrinkles, or youth, or whatever, the doors will no longer open for them as well.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I have seen it many times, they get all on the plate.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## 25Fitered (Oct 26, 2012)

Beauty has its attributes and conveys our personality types in more evident way than any other personality type. But this gives you first chance in the long run your total personalty have a count.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I see it happen everyday.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

So what shall we do? Kill all the beautiful people?

Anyways, beautiful people are great for looking at and maybe having sex with but other than that I don't really find discussing them that interesting.


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

To hell with these crazy generalizations!


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

duh.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_attractiveness#Social_effects
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halo_effect


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

True


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I think anyone who disagrees is kidding themselves, you see it all the time, but it doesn't mean that average looking people can't have the same success, how you get there may vary slightly instead.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

theseventhkey said:


> This is news? *Beautiful people get doors open for them easy yeah*, but eventually they have to prove their worth like everyone else, because one day they will begin to lose hair, or begin to get wrinkles, or youth, or whatever, the doors will no longer open for them as well.


that is true but i think that they will be less harsh on them :roll


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

komorikun said:


> So what shall we do? Kill all the beautiful people?
> 
> Anyways, beautiful people are great for looking at and maybe having sex with but other than that I don't really find discussing them that interesting.


i don't have anything against anyone , am just saying like appearance does count on how they will treat you.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Disarray said:


>


LoL


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

I agree. Strangers treat me different now compared to when I was still a fat unfashionable girl with horrifying pimples (I'm not _that _beautiful, but still, much better than I was 4 years ago...). But usually outer appearance only affects first impression, soon like everyone else beautiful people will also be judged by their skills/intelligence/capability.

But I don't think beautiful people always get advantages. They also have to deal with "Just because you're pretty" mindset from people around. They must prove their worth harder. At least that's what I observe here.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Definitely


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd be sad knowing people would only like and want me cause of how i look, they could give a damn about your personality, but yes, its a fact.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

I dont consider guys being fake nice a benefit of being attractive, so no.


----------



## metrokid (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice poll.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I completely agree. I was ugly for awhile and I never had guys notice me and I got treated less better and now that I'm considered "pretty", I get treated better. It feels good. I hated those ugly days and glad they're over.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

you didn't need a thread to tell you this.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

And in other news, grass is green and water is wet.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Yeah, stuff like confidence helps too.

+I seen this exact thread a few months ago and there was a debate on if it does help or not, will history repeat itself this time?


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

forex said:


> that is true but i think that they will be less harsh on them :roll


And? Fu*k they and them.......their fu*king perfect for each other. Get over it, people have advantages, been like that since the beginning of time.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Wellllll you do have those jealous folks that treat attractive people like poop
Then you also have those folks that objectify those attractive people and refuse to treat them as they deserve
You also have those folks that make horrible assumptions about attractive people..


but yes..attractive people do get special treatment..often times it's slightly more positive than otherwise but there are subjective negatives as well


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I have noticed this. People treat my sister, who is very attractive, much much different than they treat me. I think it's because I am "average."

Not saying average is bad, but sometimes I wish I was more attractive.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Six of one and a half dozen of the other...

good looking people have to deal with a lot of jealousy, and prejudice

but they have more romantic opportunities

yin/yang


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

yeah I thank god for that.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Apparently I'm good looking; I don't personally think I'm anything special but the world seemingly doesn't share my lowly opinion. 

Maybe the dynamics shift when you're a guy, but I've found it to be a hinderance more than anything. I get hit on somewhat regularly by gay guys and sexually aggressive women - and ironically I prefer the advances of the former. They're polite and quite charming actually and can handle rejection well, the women become rude and take it almost like I've personally insulted them. :um 

Complete strangers take a look at me and expect me to have confidence and be incredibly social for some reason. People try and start conversations with me a lot and they assume I'm brushing them off when in fact I'm just usually uncomfortable around new people that I don't know. 

I think worse of all, I can't fit in with people that I have the most in common with - geeks (and no I don't mean hipsters, genuine geeks here!) my awkwardness comes off as arrogance or worse.


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

This is a general truth, but you don't have to be bothered about it. We're automatically drawn towards things we find attractive, but it may change when time passes as we get to know them better.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Plenty of "pretty" people get mistreated and bullied because there's a lot of bitter dbags out there, who feel like it's their duty to destroy these people's bloated egos, which a lot of them don't even have. It's a sad world out there. lol


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Paper Samurai said:


> Apparently I'm good looking; I don't personally think I'm anything special but the world seemingly doesn't share my lowly opinion.
> 
> Maybe the dynamics shift when you're a guy, but I've found it to be a hinderance more than anything. I get hit on somewhat regularly by gay guys and sexually aggressive women - and ironically I prefer the advances of the former. They're polite and quite charming actually and can handle rejection well, the *women become rude and take it almost like I've personally insulted them. :um *
> 
> ...


I identify with the bold parts. Even though you live in the UK and I live in the USA, apparantly men must be available, to every woman that finds them attractive everytime all the time.
I don't mind the attention it's just that men are sterteotyped as dogs so I try not to be one, and when it's appropriate that I should behave as a dog I just can't turn it on at a moments notice.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

if this is true, i must be ugly af


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, they are. But that advantage they have goes away as they get older. In the end all we're left with is our personality.

How many "beautiful" elderly people do you see?


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

yep said:


> To hell with these crazy generalizations!


:yes


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

this is real life


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, I'm screwed.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Mostly no.

If it happens, it's usually for the wrong reason.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes this is the reality.
I see it happen every day at the university, guys would open doors for pretty/hot girls, help them with homework, sit next to them in class...
Ugly people however are like the air, invisible and nobody gives a **** about them.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

I used to think this too
but after socializing in many different places
I 100% know this is NOT true
you know who are treated better? loved by everyone?
EXTROVERTED ugly/average/good looking people,
if you are a good looking/average introvert,
the ugly extravert is more liked,


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

It's a well-established psychological fact.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

No one's arguing with you shu-gah. In fact, I'll admit to doing it myself.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

yeah shugah


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

happy people will give better responses.
seeing beauty in any form would increase a person's happiness.
connect the dots and it's too obvious. it's not just faking, it's an automatic response. accept the truth m8.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

BrookeHannigan said:


> I used to think this too
> but after socializing in many different places
> I 100% know this is NOT true
> you know who are treated better? loved by everyone?
> ...


The good looking extravert is liked even more.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah right.........I'm ugly and people treat me like a king,but it's only coz i'm nice to them.Maybe u should try it sometime.

PSeople call me,for some extremely mysterious reason,"handsome",i only call myself ugly coz i want to be left alone.


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes I think attractive people are treated better. I also treat attractive people better.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

BrookeHannigan said:


> I used to think this too
> but after socializing in many different places
> I 100% know this is NOT true
> you know who are treated better? loved by everyone?
> ...


^This
I would 100% trade being good looking for being socially normal and thus better accepted in society any day of the week. I and many other people on this forum are good looking, we're living proof that it's meaningless when you have SA or related disorders such as autism. How many times does it need to be said, good looks mean less than nothing when your personality isn't social?


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maybe it's people with confidence who are treated better.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

This is true in general.

Like someone said before that someone who is outgoing, funny, etc. will be treated better but they have to know you first. You can't look at someone and know they're outgoing. I think a lot of people automatically assume beautiful people are outgoing.

But anyway in general, with out the extra qualities like outgoing, someone who is beautiful will be treated better than someone who is not. It's the truth and I don't know why people are trying to deny it.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't know about beautiful people (girls and guys), but beautiful girls definitely are. Where I work, there is a beautiful girl who can do anything she wants. They're quite a few middle aged men where I work and they will do just about anything just to have a chance to befriend this girl. 

This probably wouldn't occur in a more diverse environment... but since the job I work is mostly older men, many see this young-looking girl as a dream come true. 

It's actually kind of fun to tease (in a nice way) this girl. I'm younger and more independent than most of the guys where I work and I've seen plenty of girls as beautiful as this girl; as a result, I don't feel desperate to impress her. It's fun seeing the look on her face when I treat her like a normal human being. She's like :shock :con


----------



## mightyman (Mar 10, 2010)

forex said:


> beauty or what they call "normal" people have better chances to get less bull**** , think of school , work , people to hang out etc


i think its only like that for women though. guys on the other hand have to have somewhat of a personality to get attention regardless of how handsome or ugly they are


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

It doesn't depend entirely on looks, but if the qualities/personality you have demands repect. 

Although I can see how looks contribute to the mix. Ah, if only we lived in a backwards world, I'd be loved so much more....lol.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

You'll always complain about the grass looking better on the other side of the fence.

In a way, beautiful vs average is like millionnaire vs medium income.

The millionnaire knows that money doesn't buy happiness. Nor does it make people appreciate you. Apart from those who want to profit from you one way or another. Money just makes your life comfortable, as it allows you to indulge in superficial products & services.

And yet everyone who isn't a millionnaire desires to become one, to be "happier".

The same goes with good looks. It only allows you to make a good first impression in most situations. The moment you start engaging in conversation, your personnality is on the line!

*I would much rather be confident, witty and smart, rather than handsome.*


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

At least by the opposite sex. By the same sex; not so much.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

probably offline said:


> At least by the opposite sex. By the same sex; not so much.


That's probably more likely to be true with women. Men usually treat good looking men the same.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> That's probably more likely to be true with women. Men usually treat good looking men the same.


Oh yeah, definitely. Women tend to view other women as rivals(when they have no reason to) which is something I've always had a problem with. I wish women could stick together more.


----------

